

Chatbotify - alhenaworks
https://assembly.com/chatbotify-me

======
alhenaworks
Humans bodies are gene survival machines for which immortality may or may not
be feasible, but human brains are meme survival machines for which immortality
is possible today with Chatbotify.

I came up with this idea when facing the death of a loved one, wishing there
was a way to preserve what was unique about them as a person. If I could clone
them so they were young again, with all their memories intact, that would be
perfect, but since I can't do that, what can I do? I can collect everything
they ever wrote, allow a "blank" chatbot similar to to learn to speak only
from that data, and talk to it. That's what chatbotify does.

Chatbotify.me functions as a social network of user created and managed
chatbots, while chatbotify.io exposes the technology for use by developers,
and chatbotify.com supplies businesses with hosted chatbot solutions.

Example use cases of chatbotify include allowing fans to talk to their idol's
chatbots, entire conversations to automated and watched for their
entertainment value , scripts for shows to be written by uploading the
previous lines of characters from disparate sitcoms and letting them talk to
each other, and users could speak with the dead.

Example business use cases include the automation of daily tasks that take up
a lot of time like email, text messaging, meetings, and social networking
interactions. This is the communication method of the future, allowing a user
to go on vacation from the digital world for increased spells of flow,
returning to the system only to check on it's progress and prune the neural
network of their minds; their systems of interconnected memes, either directly
while visualizing the neural network or by editing the past conversations,
which propagate updates to everything informed by that previous conversation.
Generated conversations already written will evolve as the AI evolves to
better mimic users, and these changes will be reviewable in timelapse for
entertainment and informative value.

The chatbotify.me social network is ad driven, chatbotify.io's api offering
will give away a limited numer of calls per month and otherwise be sold per
call in tiered monthly subscription packages that reduce the price per call
the greater the tier level ad subscription fee , and chatbotify.com's business
solutions will have a per user per month offering sold in yearly tiered
subscriptions such that the cost per user per month decreases as the price per
year's subscription price increases.

